# 1st Annual Georgia-Lina Traditional Championship



## aiken

Aiken Archery & Stone Point Archery welcome all Georgia- South Carolina Traditional Shooters to our 1st Annual Georgia - Lina Championship Shoot.

  Stone Point, builder of fine Long Bows and Aiken Archery 3D Course want to see who's the best between our Neighboring States.

  This TRADITIONAL ONLY competition will be held in Trenton, SC at Aiken Archery Club.  It will consist of a 30 target Qualifying shoot where the top 15 shooters from each state will come back to shoot in a Final, for the Grand Prize, Title and BRAGGING RIGHTS!

  The Qualifying shoot will be spread over 2 weekends in March so that more may have a chance to participate.  After the 2 qualifying weekends, score cards will be checked and the top scoring shooters notified for the Final on April 20.


  The Championship Final on April 20 will have a shotgun start at 9:00am with lunch and awards after.

Qualifying Dates---- March 9&10 and March 23 &24
                                    casual registration $ 15 entry
Championship   ----- April 20,  9am shotgun start $15 entry

Proof of residence needed

Any Long Bow, Recurve, Self Bow allowed as long as 
Bare bow, off the shelf, traditional bow

Restrictions-- no sights,  no mechanical releases, no stabilizers, no elevated rests, no clickers, must shoot off shelf

Primitive camping available close by 

Contacts--   Aiken Archery Club, Darrin 803-334- 9677
 www. aikenarcheryclub.webs.com  or facebook Aiken Archery

            Stone Point Archery, Jerry Garvin 803-640-8701
www.stonepointarchery.com or facebook Stone Point Archery

We hope to build a Traditional Event to be looked forward to for years to come and keep this sport growing


----------



## aiken

Already had 8 Trad shooters come out Sat. to practice up


----------



## aiken

If anyone is traveling a good distance to our shoot and wants to bring a camper, we have a nice but primitive area to camp at real close to course


----------



## Dennis

I like the idea!


----------



## aiken

*AAC  Trad Tournaments 2nd place prize*

This bow rack will be a 2nd place prize for the GA-SC Tournament coming up.  Its arrow shafts are hickory with walnut fletchings and points.  1st place prize is also a Trad Bow and Arrow Rack, It's being built and will have pics as soon asap.  Very nice quality prizes


----------



## aiken

Not to mention the title of best traditional shooter in 2 states


----------



## aiken

A young man set his compound down today and used my long bow on half of the course,  talk about a natural, all 8s and 10s and asked if he could use my bow to qualify if he can't buy what he wants in time.  I guess so!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

ttt


----------



## SELFBOW

How many traditional classes are there?  Recurves, longbows, and selfbows dont normally fit under one class.


----------



## aiken

Hello Buckbacks,  This event is for all Traditional bows combined excluding olympic style metal risers.  At a range of 25yd max we feel all archers will have a good round.  I don't want to upset any one type of shooter but feel this event will grow year after year and maybe we will be breaking classes down as it gets larger.  Sure hope you can come and bring some fellow GA archers, I don't think you'll be disappointed with the course.   thanks   Darrin


----------



## EagleArcher95

Bravo, love the idea!   Getting out the calendar and dusting off my lucky rabbits foot now.  I'll see if I can find a few more Ga. Boys to come with.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Wish I didn't work weekends...


----------



## Jake Allen

aiken said:


> Hello Buckbacks,  This event is for all Traditional bows combined excluding olympic style metal risers.  At a range of 25yd max we feel all archers will have a good round.  I don't want to upset any one type of shooter but feel this event will grow year after year and maybe we will be breaking classes down as it gets larger.  Sure hope you can come and bring some fellow GA archers, I don't think you'll be disappointed with the course.   thanks   Darrin



How do you describe a "Olympic Style Metal Riser"?
Length, color, shape, elevated rest, plunger, internal weights, stabilizers, sights, other things or a combination of these?


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

wish you could make this one too, Chris. Carolina's got some good shooters in the area ,and we could use a "dont miss Chris" on the Ga. side!


----------



## aiken

Jake Allen said:


> How do you describe a "Olympic Style Metal Riser"?
> Length, color, shape, elevated rest, plunger, internal weights, stabilizers, sights, other things or a combination of these?


 Good question,  I guess some things get so far away from a traditional bow they look futuristic, anyway I've never had anything come around here shooting like that and I think we all know what traditional bows refer to, hope so anyway.  Its gonna be fun and got nice prizes to.  Thanks


----------



## TIMBERGHOST

Why do you need proof of residence? Does this mean if you don't currently live in GA or South Carolina you can't compete?


----------



## aiken

We want to see who holds the title for 2013 between GA and SC for the Georgia- Lina  Tournament, so need something to shows which state your shooting for.  We still have monthly all classes tournaments if this one event doesn't suit someone.  Would be really cool to get enough NC shooters involved for a Tri State.


----------



## aiken

The Girls and I had great time today shooting with Charlie, Alan and John


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

had a great time yesterday at the aiken archery club. they have a great setup over there. lookin forward to shooting the Georgialina contest.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

How is the scoring? MiKE


----------



## tradhunter98

is there a youth class?
 gerad


----------



## Jake Allen

aiken said:


> Good question,  I guess some things get so far away from a traditional bow they look futuristic, anyway I've never had anything come around here shooting like that and I think we all know what traditional bows refer to, hope so anyway.  Its gonna be fun and got nice prizes to.  Thanks



Please don't take this as trying to start something, as my only intention is to help. 

To be fair, I think you should have clear cut rules of what equipment will be acceptable at your shoot, what ever you decide. 
It would not be fair for someone to think their bow is acceptable, 
then drive several hours to shoot only to learn otherwise.

Examples, (yes or no)
Elevated rest
Draw check devices
Stabilizer
Sights
Mechanical Release

Other factors to consider:
Length of Riser
Plunger, and or side plate material
Minimum draw weights
Minimum Arrow weights
Arrow Materials
String Materials

Plus, these can vary per classes; Recurve, Longbow Selfbow.

These things can decide an advantage for a particular shooter, where as how a bow, riser, or limbs, or a combination of any the three merely looks, will not.
The Wilson Brothers, Fred Bear and Early Hoyt were designing, making and selling funny looking bows and risers many years ago.


----------



## aiken

Jake Allen said:


> Please don't take this as trying to start something, as my only intention is to help.
> 
> To be fair, I think you should have clear cut rules of what equipment will be acceptable at your shoot, what ever you decide.
> It would not be fair for someone to think their bow is acceptable,
> then drive several hours to shoot only to learn otherwise.
> 
> Examples, (yes or no)
> Elevated rest
> Draw check devices
> Stabilizer
> Sights
> Mechanical Release
> 
> Other factors to consider:
> Length of Riser
> Plunger, and or side plate material
> Minimum draw weights
> Minimum Arrow weights
> Arrow Materials
> String Materials
> 
> Plus, these can vary per classes; Recurve, Longbow Selfbow.
> 
> These things can decide an advantage for a particular shooter, where as how a bow, riser, or limbs, or a combination of any the three merely looks, will not.
> The Wilson Brothers, Fred Bear and Early Hoyt were designing, making and selling funny looking bows and risers many years ago.


  Help is always accepted and we had a good group of veteran Trad shooters out this weekend.  Their imput as well as Mr. Garvin from Stone Point leads us to this.  This tournament is a *bare bow*,off the *shelf* shoot.  No elevated rests, no clickers, no stabilizers, no sights,   Must shoot with fingers, glove , tab, no mechanical release.
We are not restricting draw wieghts or arrow weights or string materials.  It's funny how something as simple as a traditional archery starts to get technical,  but I understand, and this event will turn out great and get even better to come.  Hope ya'll can make it


----------



## aiken

tradhunter98 said:


> is there a youth class?
> gerad


Hi Tradhunter,  to answer your question, This first Georgia -Lina event is gonna be all combined so one shooter takes all so to speak.  That don't mean youths can't compete just will be competing all on the same level.  As this event grows, and I know it will, we may break it up into classes .  Your picture looks like you can hang with the rest of them.  Hope to meet ya.


----------



## aiken

dm/wolfskin said:


> How is the scoring? MiKE


 Scoring is a center 12-10-8-5 if thats what your asking.  If your asking what kind of scores have been out there I'd say average 200  some higher some lower


----------



## Jake Allen

aiken said:


> Help is always accepted and we had a good group of veteran Trad shooters out this weekend.  Their imput as well as Mr. Garvin from Stone Point leads us to this.  This tournament is a *bare bow*,off the *shelf* shoot.  No elevated rests, no clickers, no stabilizers, no sights, no wharf bows ( which I am unfamilier with anyways, but told that others will know) .  Must shoot with fingers, glove , tab, no mechanical release.
> We are not restricting draw wieghts or arrow weights or string materials.  It's funny how something as simple as a traditional archery starts to get technical,  but I understand, and this event will turn out great and get even better to come.  Hope ya'll can make it



Good deal, and, (in my experience), having as much as possible spelled out will make for a more fun shoot; especially for the organizers. It is good of you all to host this shoot. 

All of this is not complicated, but accurately shooting a barebow is very technical, and most of the accessories listed above can provide an advantage.

BTW, a Warf bow is nothing more take down recurve, and can be shot off the shelf like any other recurve. 
The riser made from converted from parts off an old compound, with the end result looking, (IMO), far less futuristic than a new Black Widow. 

I have read, this type of bow is named after San Durham's dog, "Warf". The process being called "warfing".


----------



## aiken

Thanks Jake


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

this is a rare and wonderful thing. these folks just want us all to  have agood time, and the're out to promote the sport


----------



## tradhunter98

aiken said:


> Hi Tradhunter,  to answer your question, This first Georgia -Lina event is gonna be all combined so one shooter takes all so to speak.  That don't mean youths can't compete just will be competing all on the same level.  As this event grows, and I know it will, we may break it up into classes .  Your picture looks like you can hang with the rest of them.  Hope to meet ya.


ok I think I can shoot with men!


----------



## SELFBOW

tradhunter98 said:


> ok I think I can shoot with men!



We know you can!


----------



## aiken

Had more shooters this weekend come to check it out for the tournament,  everyone with positive remarks for the course.  1st qualifying weekend coming up.  We will leave the markers at the same spots thru both qualifying weekends.


----------



## brownitisdown

can i shoot my hoyt gamemaster off the shelf at the shoot this coming weekend


----------



## RogerB

It's your shoot, and I wish you all the best, but your rule against WARFs is dumb, especially since you don't even have a clue what one is. They are just a metal riser, take down trad bow; no more and no less.


----------



## aiken

Sorry Roger,  And I hear ya.  This shoot is also sponsored with another bow builder.  Hopefully we will be able to break up different catagories for the next one.  And yes I myself don't really know the warf thing but that was the requested wording.  Come out sometime and try the course and thanks.


----------



## SELFBOW

Curious how many classes do you have for your compound shooters.


----------



## TNGIRL

So the men and women and youth all shoot from the same spot and the same distance and the same target????No No:


----------



## Barry Duggan

RogerB said:


> It's your shoot, and I wish you all the best, but your rule against WARFs is dumb, especially since you don't even have a clue what one is. They are just a metal riser, take down trad bow; no more and no less.



Roger, I didn't know you shot a Warf. I always thought it was a Scumbag.


----------



## dutchman

This whole thing is getting interesting...lots of questions.


----------



## aiken

TNGIRL said:


> So the men and women and youth all shoot from the same spot and the same distance and the same target????No No:


At this one yes but believe me the next time around because of the overwhelming response I'm gonna set up different classes.


----------



## aiken

dutchman said:


> This whole thing is getting interesting...lots of questions.



you aint kidding!  I told this to others that I feel the takedowns are fine for this , following the bare off the shelf rules,  after all, we all want a good time and I almost bought a Hoyt Buffalo myself and felt it was Traditional.  Hope ya'll realize I dropped my compound less than a year ago and am still new to this great group of people called Traditional Archers.  I'll probably not get everyone happy this time around but always try to improve.  Hope to meet lots of new folks over the next month.    Darrin


----------



## RogerB

Barry Duggan said:


> Roger, I didn't know you shot a Warf. I always thought it was a Scumbag.


 No No:

Many think its a WARF being shot by a scumbag!!


----------



## aiken

RogerB said:


> No No:
> 
> Many think its a WARF being shot by a scumbag!!


 Just keep me out of your sights   LOL!


----------



## aiken

brownitisdown said:


> can i shoot my hoyt gamemaster off the shelf at the shoot this coming weekend


Yes Sir, as long as it's bare .  Thanks  Darrin


----------



## aiken

gonna be 70 degrees and sunny for 1st qualifying weekend


----------



## aiken

1st qualifying day and lots of shooters showing up.  Josh had first shot at the psychedelic spinning saw blade and nailed it, some others left their arrows on the wall of shame.  Some pics of shooters out today


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

went and qualified for the georgia-lina shoot today and it turns out i was the top shooter from georgia!!! it also turns out i was the only shooter from georgia!! ......so far. three qualifying days left. yall come.


----------



## aiken

I hear ya, Charlie" Top Shot" 2 Arrows.  You got em shakin in there shoes over here.  Thanks for coming out.


----------



## aiken

Come on  GA shooters ,  dont leave Charlie hangin.  Gonna throw 1 more weekend in there to qualify so theres no excuses,  Mar.16 & 17 and 23 & 24  that should give ya'll a chance to get out.


----------



## SELFBOW

aiken said:


> Come on  GA shooters ,  dont leave Charlie hangin.  Gonna throw 1 more weekend in there to qualify so theres no excuses,  Mar.16 & 17 and 23 & 24  that should give ya'll a chance to get out.



You probably not gonna get much turnout. Most every weekend Ga has something for its archers to do.


----------



## aiken

buckbacks said:


> You probably not gonna get much turnout. Most every weekend Ga has something for its archers to do.


 There should be at least 15 brave GA archers out there. Ha Ha


----------



## aiken

Ya'll seen pic of 2nd prize bow rack,  Stone Point has had a custom Knife built for 1st.


----------



## ngabowhunter

If you were located closer to me I would come give it a shot.


----------



## dutchman

Opening weekend of turkey season in Georgia is this weekend. Oh well...


----------



## Al33

Isn't it great there is so much going on with traditional archery? I have to miss out on a lot of great shoots and events because there are only 52 week ends in a year. Seems like only yesterday I felt like the Lone Ranger shooting my recurves and traditional archery shoots were practically unheard of.

Good luck with this effort aiken and regardless of the turnout I am certain you all will have a great time.


----------



## aiken

I do see it coming back fast and strong.  Hopefully Ya'll can find more time.  I know that problem well.


----------



## aiken

Wow, bad weather weekend.  We had six die hard shooters hit the course today and alot of phone calls asking about weather.  Lets give it another weekend , Mar 30 and 31 for qualifying since today poured and tomorrow dont look much better.  So come on out and try it.  There are lots of open spots for GA yet.   Darrin  803 334-9677


----------

